

OS X 10.6.5 update breaks PGP WDE preboot authentication - inm
https://pgp.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2288

======
dotBen
Thank you for this - I had no idea and I use WDE

 _frankly, anyone reading this with a laptop should be encrypting their entire
hard drive LUKS (unix) or PGP WDE (Mac), despite this known issue_

------
inm
Unfortunately this email arrived in my inbox 24 hours to late.

Hope others are more fortunate.

